# Do you accept requests that require you to pay with the Red Card?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

For some reason I decided to accept a Walgreens request last week. Not sure what I was thinking.
I found the 2 items pretty quickly and proceeded to the register to pay.
Guess what happened next? The red card was declined. 
So I called driver support.
Guess what happened next? I waited for 10 minutes, then got mad, closed the ap and went home


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I typically avoid red card orders unless the pay makes it worth the extra annoyance.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

I had several issues on GrubHub with the card sometimes so there is no way I am ever going to do a red card order. For me it’s just not worth it.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

No way in hell


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I guess I've been lucky. Over the years I will do a Red Card if the offer $$ is right (which means rarely) but It only got declined twice. On the first time when I checked the order close, it turned out the customer called the restaurant directly and added 2 entrees to the order!  Second time the restaurant charged for a large pizza when the order was for a personal pizza making a significant discrepancy. They insisted the order was for a large with extra toppings even after I showed them the DD order. The restaurant cancelled the order.

I've never had the GH card declined and use it commonly.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

What's red card? The credit card to pay for the charge on Door Dash and/or Grubhub?

I was nervous at first to use it, but went ahead and tried it. Never had any problems in our area's merchants, drug stores and grocery stores. Most restaurant orders here are all prepaid. and I even have not have any issue needed to contact Door Dash support after over 3000 deliveries completed in the last 8 months on credit card's use.

Have never tried it with Grubhub as the app suddenly won't let me login, so I just work with Door Dash.

Only tried it once with Postmate's black card, turned out customer went to pick up the order while I was across street to pick up another order for DD, and Postmate paid $0.00 for half hour's work with that big order that requires gig worker to place the order, upload receipts and pay with company card. So much time wasted on there to get paid nothing. Even don't want to try to move over to their new corporate buyer after they were bought by a rideshare outfit.


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

I've done it twice - both at the same restaurant at the same time. I've declined all the Walgreen's orders. I'm not interested in walking around the store looking for items (that may or may not be in stock) for a measly $6 or $7. I tend to avoid red card orders in case I run into the above mentioned issues. In the end probably not worth it.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, but very carefully. Before accepting I look at the number of items, what they are, where they are going and the pay.


----------



## Usernamerequired (Jul 22, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> For some reason I decided to accept a Walgreens request last week. Not sure what I was thinking.
> I found the 2 items pretty quickly and proceeded to the register to pay.
> Guess what happened next? The red card was declined.
> So I called driver support.
> Guess what happened next? I waited for 10 minutes, then got mad, closed the ap and went home


Used it just today to buy frozen mice from PetSmart because ya know, who would pass that up?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> For some reason I decided to accept a Walgreens request last week. Not sure what I was thinking.
> I found the 2 items pretty quickly and proceeded to the register to pay.
> Guess what happened next? The red card was declined.
> So I called driver support.
> Guess what happened next? I waited for 10 minutes, then got mad, closed the ap and went home


Highly rated drivers find it’s helpful to carry around cash. Three tens, four fives, and five singles should be the minimum available at all times when a Dashing with the Red Card. 

Now, let’s replay the Walgreens scenario the correct way. You’re at the register trying to pay:
Colony: here’s my red card miss
Clerk: it’s declined
Colony: you’ve Obviously done something wrong DD is never wrong
Clerk: declined again!
Colony: oh never mind I’ll just pull out my wallet and pay cash
Clerk: wow I’ve never seen a driver do that before
Colony: no worries, I’m sure I’ll have no problems getting reimbursed from DD

Now see how smooth that went? Just pay cash out of your wallet when the red card is declined.
Resolved✅


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I would shoot myself in the foot first


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Highly rated drivers find it’s helpful to carry around cash. Three tens, four fives, and five singles should be the minimum available at all times when a Dashing with the Red Card.
> 
> Now, let’s replay the Walgreens scenario the correct way. You’re at the register trying to pay:
> Colony: here’s my red card miss
> ...


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Back when I did DoorDash, I used the red card for Wendys pickups. I always found it fun the order and pay because I could give a rats ass about DoorDash. I am more for GrubHub and Uber Eats.

Someone order a baconator combo, I ask they put an extra beef patty and extra bacon. Have fun with it. 

For GrubHub, I have their card and I am very very particular on the order and pay restaurants because at least in my market, the waits are very long. I can sometimes order, leave and deliver another order on Uber, then come back. Yea, it can take that long.

I do not have a card for Uber. I have been in this forum for years and the way we have all talked about how terrible of a company Uber is, I do not feel Uber would ever offer me compensation worth doing an order and pay so I declined asking for a card. I also declined Uber grocery delivery. However, they do love sending me urgent messages all the time about how I could make so much more money having a card or doing groceries. Yea, no thank you.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

If its a decent paying order I will. Same with GH. 

Just make sure with GH you arent accepting one of those "order and pay" orders. You actually have to call the order in yourself. By and large a waste of time unless you want to take a break or take your chances and try for a quick DD or UE order after you order. But that 2nd option is at your own risk because we've all had seemingly short, quick trips turn into absolute nightmares.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Back when I did DoorDash, I used the red card for Wendys pickups. I always found it fun the order and pay because I could give a rats ass about DoorDash. I am more for GrubHub and Uber Eats.
> 
> Someone order a baconator combo, I ask they put an extra beef patty and extra bacon. Have fun with it.
> 
> ...


Im with you on Uber. I refuse to get their card as well. I also get bombarded with messages trying to get me to do it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Highly rated drivers find it’s helpful to carry around cash. Three tens, four fives, and five singles should be the minimum available at all times when a Dashing with the Red Card.
> 
> Now, let’s replay the Walgreens scenario the correct way. You’re at the register trying to pay:
> Colony: here’s my red card miss
> ...


You are the godfather of food delivery and your posts have given me the knowledge to become the best food delivery driver in delco (I really am, nobody else comes close, for all who dont believe me go ask someone!!).

Having said that, if this isnt satire, Ive lost all faith in humanity😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

What is the point of “order and pay”, I’m curious. Why can’t they order themselves, since they’re telling you what to order (effectively, ORDERING) anyway? Seems very inefficient.

Perhaps something is escaping me?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What is the point of “order and pay”, I’m curious. Why can’t they order themselves, since they’re telling you what to order (effectively, ORDERING) anyway? Seems very inefficient.
> 
> Perhaps something is escaping me?


*THEY ARE TRYING TO ROB YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



glad to help*


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Highly rated drivers find it’s helpful to carry around cash. Three tens, four fives, and five singles should be the minimum available at all times when a Dashing with the Red Card.
> 
> Now, let’s replay the Walgreens scenario the correct way. You’re at the register trying to pay:
> Colony: here’s my red card miss
> ...


Oh yeah, I’m sure I would get reimbursed. DD support is very kind and caring


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Usernamerequired said:


> Used it just today to buy frozen mice from PetSmart because ya know, who would pass that up?


Haha! Maybe it’s food for their pet crocodile


----------

